# Truck bed bike racks



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

I've always carried my bikes in the open bed of my truck with simple tie downs. Just curious what some of you do or have installed in your bed. Have seen some guys that'll hang their front fork over the tailgate with a tailgate pad over it. Have seem some build cross bars to attach forks to. etc... 

Post up some pics if you got em carrying a few bikes!

Thanks

(basically looking to see if anyone has any ingenious ideas out there

J


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

A chunk of wood and a couple Delta mounts/bike tights/old hubs work fine. Don't screw the wood down and it's portable.

I've used this one in my VW Westfalia and Subaru Outback.


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

with an open bed id rather never hassle with removing tires. one more thing you have to lock up when away from your truck.


----------



## SoCal (Dec 3, 2005)

I use the Instigater by Sportworks/Thule. Comes out of the box ready to use. Don't have to take off the wheel. Simply lock down the arm on the wheel and you're good to go. Doesn't damage the bike or your truck. Have used it for over a year now and couldn't be happier.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Another happy Instigater user here. Gets pricey for more than one bike, but I don't have that problem at the moment. There's directions here on making your own rack with PVC.


----------



## mtnbikerdude87 (Dec 19, 2003)

Ive been using tie down on my trucks for about two years now and havent had any issues. To lock them up I just use a cable lock.


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

Instagator all the way.........


----------



## Trail Daddy (Nov 11, 2004)

Here is my simple design. Couple of 2x4's and some Yakima fork mounts. Works great. And cheap!


----------



## stealth1 (Sep 11, 2004)

I have used the REC-RAC for 6 months in my Tacoma. No front wheel removal and secure even on rough dirt roads. :thumbsup:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Jordansrealm said:


> I've always carried my bikes in the open bed of my truck with simple tie downs. Just curious what some of you do or have installed in your bed. Have seen some guys that'll hang their front fork over the tailgate with a tailgate pad over it. Have seem some build cross bars to attach forks to. etc...
> 
> Post up some pics if you got em carrying a few bikes!
> 
> ...


I would post some pics, but they are all saveed at home!

I found them ALL by utiliznig the SEARCH FUNCTION!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is how to make one out of PVC for about $20 bucks. Plans for 3 or 4 bikes.


----------



## HoldMyBeer (Sep 19, 2005)

Insta-gater all the way. They're super quick and easy to use. Takes 2 seconds to load a bike. I bolted a yakima bar in the front of my bed to attach mine to so I can use my tail-gate without removing the racks. Gotta have somewhere to sit while drinking beer pre/postride! :thumbsup:


----------



## godxzilla (May 2, 2006)

ive posted this here before, but here is my setup. 2005 nissan frontier, modified some track pieces to mount the fork block to. Very simple really...


----------



## fat_weasel (Jan 9, 2005)

Jordansrealm said:


> I've always carried my bikes in the open bed of my truck with simple tie downs. Just curious what some of you do or have installed in your bed. Have seen some guys that'll hang their front fork over the tailgate with a tailgate pad over it. Have seem some build cross bars to attach forks to. etc...
> 
> Post up some pics if you got em carrying a few bikes!
> 
> ...


I used a Thule Instigater for a while and didn't like how wobbly it was-going over bumps, my bike would bounce all over the place. It was one of the first ones made and maybe they've gotten better by now. I finally just went with a single locking fork mount at the right rear corner of the bed. That takes care of one bike, and I can use tie-downs for any others and then just lock them to the first.


----------



## WildJackal (Jun 19, 2006)

I second the Rec Rac. I picked up mine on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Rec-Rac-Tru...ryZ22692QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

These are the best racks for truck beds. I have two when I owned an F350. Simple and fast!

If you want I still have them . Sold the truck and don't have a use for them. Send me a PM if you want to buy them. They are like new. I'll give you a deal, I have 2


----------



## pitmang1 (Sep 11, 2005)

I just use tie-downs when I'm going to be driving on rough roads or with multiple bikes. When I'm solo and and pavement I use the old-fashioned lie-down system


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

I have a camper on the back of my truck and often have a bed set up in the back. So putting bikes inside the camper for security often was tedious and putting them on the top didn't work when I was driving the back roads of places like moab.

So I had a custom rack built by a local welding company that I absolutely love. It cost just around $300 and it let me add a 2nd thule box to the top.










Most of the time I just toss one bike on either side, but on road trips when I set up a tent I often switch to putting the bikes inside so they are out of sight when we are visiting places like Whistler where bike thefts just seem a little to high for my taste.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I use a setup similar to TrailDaddy's, but less complex. I just have a couple of fork locks on a single 2x6 that sits down in my bed slots. A bungee across the rear tires to keep them from dancing sideways. Cheap ($15?), low tech, functional.

I have locks for two bikes and have them clustered to the left side. The handlebars actually intertwine. This leaves the rest of my bed free for all the other gear I lug around.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I got something called sportrack or some such on sale at nashbar for d company owned truck. 80 bux i think--works nicely.


----------



## chadsgc (Oct 7, 2010)

Do you have more pictures of your bike rack and truck shell setup? I like it a lot and I'm thinking about fabricating one on my own truck... some more pics would be very useful


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I found the tail gate clamp to be the cheapest and by far the easiest to use.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...ies-38-Racks/Storage/Delta-Bike-Hitch-Pro.htm










http://www.pricepoint.com/detail.ht...subName=Racks/Storage&lprice=9.98&hprice=9.98


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Just tie downs and something to hold the front wheel from moving, never a problem. I use a bunge cord across the back tire to hold down the tire, and keep the bike in one place.


----------



## Jeffro211 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Custom PVC bike rack*

Here is a custom PVC bike rack I put together for my truck. It took about two hours and four beers to construct. I didn't have any plans I just measured twice and cut once! The whole project cost about $37. It would have been $20 but I had to buy a PVC cutter and I opted for some really good spray paint. The bikes do rock a little bit but I just use a bungee to secure them down. If anyone wants to make one themselves it is super easy. I used about 30 ft of PVC, 6 elbow joints, 14 T joints, and some PVC glue. you'll also need a tape measurer and a little patience


----------



## Skeeter7424 (Jul 5, 2010)

well since my bike wont fit in my bed, i had to build a rack for a wheel off design. i bought two yakima blockheads, and one 20mm maxle adapter and built this in my Ridgeline. It cam out so perfect, almost a little too perfect. I have to put the front fork all the way down (120mm) and then raise it up and the rear wheel contacts the tailgate and wont move. i didnt plan it that way, it just works that way. I still have to make something to hold the girlfriends rear wheel.

here are two shots from when i finished it, i will post more tomorrow with both bikes in there.



















You can see in the second shot how close the rear wheel is to the tailgate edge.

...skeeter...


----------



## nick1000 (Feb 27, 2009)

zzsean said:


> I have a camper on the back of my truck and often have a bed set up in the back. So putting bikes inside the camper for security often was tedious and putting them on the top didn't work when I was driving the back roads of places like moab.
> 
> So I had a custom rack built by a local welding company that I absolutely love. It cost just around $300 and it let me add a 2nd thule box to the top.
> 
> ...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

nick1000 said:


> Ok, that's just about the coolest rack I've seen, nice job!


In the late 80's, Yakima sold something like that called the Race-Ready. They would have them on team support cars.

In my last truck, I just used extra roof rack parts on top to haul my bikes. Rear wheel would sit in the bed, or on top of whatever was in the bed.


----------



## jtkkz (Sep 1, 2004)

2x6 piece of wood across the bed, mounted some bike tights, works great


----------



## bikewrench (Nov 30, 2006)

Going to use some Thule TK14 feet(hard mount for aluminum/steel roofs) and 65" load bars across the bed.


----------



## St.Zu (Dec 9, 2010)

I use this, I have used this rack for about 10 years and all I have had to do is repaint it. 
Materials are:
2 cleats 
2x6 cut to bed dimensions
4 bolts/8 nuts

total price about $20.00



the bungie cords have since been replaced by some cheap tie downs I got from Target. The bungie cords dont last very long.

I leave this in year round and it has held up well.


----------



## bikewrench (Nov 30, 2006)

All done, here it is and it turned out way better than I expected:









Going to get a LoadWarrior cargo basket to replace the middle tray when we go camping.
The best part is that it pops off in less than 5 mins w/ a push of 4 buttons!


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

https://www.rockymounts.com/Clutch_SD_p/011.htm


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

My experiences:
I have been using a Rec-Rac for the past 9 months, and while I really like the idea, it just doesn't last. I have broken 2 mounting bars and 2 straps on the 2 bike holding systems that are in the bed of my Tundra. This has been holding my 30# FS bike, or my 25# hardtail... not exactly heavyweights. 

I have contacted Rec-Rac in the past, and their Customer Service is great. But, I would rather have a rack that did not break in the first place. Perhaps the Instagator/Tail Gator is next (?) With a bolt-on 20mm thru axle, taking the front wheel off is a PITA, so fork-mount is out of the question.

I also have a Rocky Mounts SD Clutch as a backup for 9mm QR bikes, and it works great!


----------



## RCP80 (Dec 28, 2010)

Im in search of a "tire on" bed rack as well. I like the looks of the Instagator/Tail Gator but i want it mounted in the front of the bed, and be able to lock my bike to it. Anyone have a pick of it mounted in the front or to a bar in the front of the bed?? I guess i could just buy it and weld it to my Xport bar rack..
thanks Robb


----------



## vcyclist (Jan 21, 2004)

*Over the Bed*

I have a pair of Thule wheel on bicycle rack mounts and would love to mount those to some cross bars over the bed of my Tundra. Any ideas for rails? I'm sure I could get a pair of bars made to fit in the bed, but was hoping I could adapt crossbars already made to it.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

vcyclist said:


> I have a pair of Thule wheel on bicycle rack mounts and would love to mount those to some cross bars over the bed of my Tundra. Any ideas for rails? I'm sure I could get a pair of bars made to fit in the bed, but was hoping I could adapt crossbars already made to it.


http://www.thule.com/en/US/Products/BaseRacks/LoadAccessories/542 Artificial Raingutters.aspx

http://www.thule.com/en/US/Products/BaseRacks/LoadAccessories/TB60 Top Tracks 60 inch.aspx

http://www.thule.com/en/US/Products/BaseRacks/LoadAccessories/TP42 Top Tracks 42 inch.aspx

Looks like one of these will work. Buddy of mine has the last one on the truck bed and then mounts the rack to carry four bikes.


----------



## bikewrench (Nov 30, 2006)

Vcyclist
Check my Thule set-up above. That is exactly what I did.


----------



## vcyclist (Jan 21, 2004)

*Cleats*

It looks like you mounted the cleats on the bedrails. I think I'm going to build some that will bolt to the already provided holes inside the bed and then mount mine "inside" of the bed. I have 2 Thule 594XT Sidearm - Thule Roof Mount Upright Bike Racks. The attachments bolt/clamp onto any square or round surface.


----------



## RollinOn26s (Nov 1, 2010)

Jeffro211 said:


> Here is a custom PVC bike rack I put together for my truck.)


Good old simplicity :thumbsup: . I don't have a car yet, but at least your bike rack doesn't make your truck look like something from Space Invaders or something like that.


----------



## fatjoe442w30 (Oct 20, 2010)

I doubt this helps any body safel haul their bikes, but i think it might be record of some sort. 11 bikes in a shortbed chevy with a tool box


----------



## fatjoe442w30 (Oct 20, 2010)

https://s1111.photobucket.com/albums/h468/fatjoe442w30/?action=view&current=bikes.jpg


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

radair said:


> A chunk of wood and a couple Delta mounts/bike tights/old hubs work fine. Don't screw the wood down and it's portable.
> 
> I've used this one in my VW Westfalia and Subaru Outback.


I made something very similar to this except I only have the axles and quick release skewers, no hub shells. I took a piece of 2x2 and cut it as wide as a hub. Then drilled a 3/8" hole and slid the axle through. I used some cone nuts to get the spacing right then put the q/r in. I have it attached to a 2x10 with a piece of steel clamping it down and wood screws. On the other side I have a Delta..because I got if for free from a buddy of mine :thumbsup:


----------



## stlMTBjunkie (Sep 16, 2009)

bikewrench said:


> All done, here it is and it turned out way better than I expected:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model of Thule racks are these?


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## bikewrench (Nov 30, 2006)

Thule TK14 foot kit and Tracker feet w/ 65" load bars.










Here it is in it's current configuration.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Old picture, same rack.



















-Brett


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

chris1911 said:


> > ARFCOM eh, howdy brother.
> >
> > J-


----------



## DFW Rusty (Sep 2, 2011)

There is deffinately some innovative ideas in this thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASDAVE (Sep 11, 2010)

Pipeline Racks!!! Wheel left on, drop in and go.


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Four bike side to side bike rack thule mounts on pine 2x4 primed and painted thule anchor mounts mounted at slight angle so bar ends dont hit


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

shown with 4 bikes wheels in between


----------



## cmass (Feb 16, 2012)

Here is something pretty quick I put together. Would like to attach the fork mounts to some unistrut and attach to the bed where the rail system would go, but figured I would put this together for a quick fix.

Attached the fork mounts to some 2x4, ran an old utility belt around some aluminum pipe, where the pipe sits underneath the tailgate. Ran a tie strap between the bikes just to minimize the bikes from wobbling (probably a little overkill). But works pretty good.


----------



## cmass (Feb 16, 2012)

*Toyota Tundra Bike Mount*

So here is my permanent install. Grabbed some unistrut from Lowe's along with nuts/bolts, etc... Cut the unistrut to length, painted, attached Xport fork mounts, and then attached to truck (Tundra - in place of Toyota rail system). I don't have the rail system from Toyota, cause I didn't want to spend $200 on something I could do myself.

Cost:
Unistrut 10' - $15 (used less than half...)
Nuts/bolts/washers - $3
Xport fork mounts (2) - $40

Grand total - $53

Rides great, with little to no wobble wobble! And if wobble is a concern, tie strap on the back of the bikes will take care of that. Need to secure, attach a cable from the bike to the bull ring (anchor point).

Like the idea? Use it!

Don't like the idea...make your own...or go buy something...lol


----------



## fatguynewtobiking (Feb 21, 2012)

these are some great setups.


----------



## bpalermo (Apr 20, 2010)

Rain gutter bracket system - Summit Racks

Towers and cross bars - Yakima

High Roller upright bike rack – Yakima

Cargo Box – Thule


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

just built this one today fits 29er and 26 painting it black


----------



## nick1000 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice! Will be interested in the "sway" report. Any reason for the big space on the left?


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Only made it for 3 bikes the space just seperates the bikes the bIke is centered in the image, for sway i will be putting a strap accross truck bed


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

I use a RecRac in the Nissan Titan and love them, but I will make a PVC rack to space 4 bikes and use less Rec Rac's and their accessories to steady them.

Nice idea!!


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

nick1000 said:


> Nice! Will be interested in the "sway" report. Any reason for the big space on the left?


no sway i bungee bikes to the side rails and middle bike to both sides of truck bed, they dont move! very happy with this


----------



## ACHTUNG! (Aug 18, 2008)

zzsean said:


> I have a camper on the back of my truck and often have a bed set up in the back. So putting bikes inside the camper for security often was tedious and putting them on the top didn't work when I was driving the back roads of places like moab.
> 
> So I had a custom rack built by a local welding company that I absolutely love. It cost just around $300 and it let me add a 2nd thule box to the top.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post but could you get some more up close pictures of the brackets and explain how they are mounted to the truck and explain how the bike is secured to the brackets without swaying? thanks


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

*size of truck bed*



bpalermo said:


> Rain gutter bracket system - Summit Racks
> 
> Towers and cross bars - Yakima
> 
> ...


What size is your truck bed? i have a f-150 that i have thule crossbars like that on. i've been wanting to get a cargo box for them like your but i always thought the 5.5' bed would be to short to get it to fit.


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## tripletsjeepin (Jun 20, 2004)

I think Im going to build one of the PVC racks and use the bungies with the ball on them to secure them.


----------



## tyman26 (Sep 18, 2011)

here's my mount. Two topper clamps, and a locking fork mount. I had to grind down one of the clamps so my caliper bracket wouldn't run, otherwise works pretty good, working on a wheel mount now.


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

cmass said:


> Here is something pretty quick I put together. Would like to attach the fork mounts to some unistrut and attach to the bed where the rail system would go, but figured I would put this together for a quick fix.
> 
> Attached the fork mounts to some 2x4, ran an old utility belt around some aluminum pipe, where the pipe sits underneath the tailgate. Ran a tie strap between the bikes just to minimize the bikes from wobbling (probably a little overkill). But works pretty good.


This is the system I used to use when I had a truck. I used 2X6 and ran it the lenght of the bed and slid it (vertically) into those rails on the sides of the bed. Had three fork mounts - the outer two were on small pieces of 2X4 (like yours) and the middle was directly on the 2X6 (staggered the heights of the bikes so they fit a little better). That thing was awesome, once it was slid into the bed rails it wouldn't budge by itself. But you could easily remove it to haul other stuff. I like it better than your permanent solution as you don't have to drill into the sheet metal of the truck body (rust) and it holds the bikes lower in the bed (less aerodynamic drag).


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Inno?*



chris1911 said:


>


Where did you get those side-rail mounts? I looked on Inno's site and couldn't find them...


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

Discount Truck & Car Racks from ORS Racks Direct: Yakima Racks - Thule Racks - Roof Racks Bike Racks Kayak Canoe Surfboard Snowboard Ski Carriers

2012 Inno Truck Rack Stays - (set of 4) - Inno RT101 Stays (fits standard truck beds) / RT102 Stays (fits c-channel track systems)

Got a third rack and a couple Thule wheel holders now too.


----------

